# Exploded diagram of PT99 in manual



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I had to laugh when I was looking over the manual to see about taking my PT99 apart and saw the "exploded parts diagram"...LMAO...I had to use a 15000 trillion power microscope to see the parts and notes...You'd think they'd have a "geriatric" *LARGE PRINT* version for us old guys...:smt082

( My mind put the "d" in _explode_ in the title...my finger didn't...:mrgreen: )


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...WHOOOOAA...Didn't realize I could edit somethin' without callin' attention to my "dumnesssssss"...


----------

